
How a Low-Level Apple Employee Leaked Some of the iPhone's Most Sensitive Code - jhatax
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/xw5yd7/how-iphone-iboot-source-code-leaked-on-github
======
MBCook
I love how the original leaker doesn’t want to talk to the media citing ‘non-
disclosure’.

